
How to not get ripped off by web developers/web development companies - MichaelHamilton
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-get-ripped-off-web-developersweb-development-michael-hamilton?published=t
======
eljayuu
Hire a designer before dev then create the user journey in screenshots as part
of the requirements detailing out the contract and export all the assets. Also
agree on fees for out of scope elements that always pop up.

